# Mr Brightside



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 20, 2010)

Like the title says, I'm Mr Brightside.

So have you had a bad day today, fail to see the brightside of things, Mr Brightside can help you!
Just tell me anything bad that's happened to you and I'll find the brightside to it (please explain in detail)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 20, 2010)

This should be in the EoF.

Anyways, my girlfriend dumped me. My Wii broke. My DSi was stolen and I was bullied at school!


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 20, 2010)

Your girlfriend dumping you was most likely meant to be, there are plenty of fish in the sea you just have to be patient. as for your Wii breaking, at least you learned a lesson in using your Wii in a correct manner and your DSI being stolen will give you more time to reflect on yourself and give you time to just think and for your bullying, at least you have a taste of real life and that everything won't come to you easy and you have to fight for it.


----------



## Dangy (Apr 20, 2010)

I drank three glasses of Fabuloso.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 20, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> I drank three glasses of Fabuloso.



At least you learned a valuable lesson not to drink washing up liquid. (at least that's what i think it is)


----------



## Dangy (Apr 20, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it doesn't matter that I'll be dead in a few hours or anything.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 20, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least you'll finally know what's on the other side.


----------



## xangelinax (Apr 20, 2010)

I passed Oracle


----------



## Dangy (Apr 20, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What if there is no other side?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 20, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then at least you can finally be sure that there is no after life and feel more or less content.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 20, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if there's no feeling that means no pain which = peace.


----------



## xangelinax (Apr 20, 2010)

How does anyone know that they are dead?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 20, 2010)

xangelinax said:
			
		

> How does anyone know that they are dead?


When you see the big bright light you'll know your dead.


----------



## xangelinax (Apr 20, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> xangelinax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What if there is no light?


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 20, 2010)

xangelinax said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then flick the switch or open your eyes


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 20, 2010)

xangelinax said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's scientifically proven that you'll see a bright light when you die, well I'm gonna hit the hey now keep on posting and I'll be back.


----------



## yikkyon (Apr 20, 2010)

I saw my friend go to a mental institute...
Now I have no one to talk to


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 20, 2010)

yikkyon said:
			
		

> I saw my friend go to a mental institute...
> Now I have no one to talk to


At least you have the good feeling inside that your friend is going to a place where he'll be safe, and you have all the world to talk to, in fact your talking to me right now.


----------



## haflore (Apr 20, 2010)

I found a thread that could single-handedly make the EoF funny again, but it's in General Off-Topic Chat.


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jealousy, turning saints into the sea
Swimming through sick lullabies
Choking on your alibis
But it's just the price I pay
Destiny is calling me
Open up my eager eyes
'Cause I'm Mr Brightside


----------



## alukadoo (Apr 21, 2010)

I can not earn enough money .


----------



## Dangy (Apr 21, 2010)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Jealousy, turning saints into the sea
> Swimming through sick lullabies
> Choking on your alibis
> But it's just the price I pay
> ...



gtfo with that, k?


----------



## Assassination (Apr 21, 2010)

i keep assassinating people....Help me Mr. Brightside!


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck you.


----------



## Dangy (Apr 21, 2010)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ily2, mang.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 21, 2010)

Stop flaming....just kill each other


----------



## Dangy (Apr 21, 2010)

Assassination said:
			
		

> Stop flaming....just kill each other



I'm not flaming, I swear.


----------



## Scott-105 (Apr 21, 2010)

Assassination said:
			
		

> Stop flaming....just kill each other


Too violent.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 21, 2010)

alukadoo said:
			
		

> I can not earn enough money .
> Well at least you have enough food to keep you going and shelter, there are people in poorer country's who have nothing.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, funny thing about that. I made  topics of the same thing one on the edge of the forum and one in general off topic (this one)
I started by posting it on the edge of the forum before realizing that it doesn't come up in recent topics post, meaning not many people viewed it, so yeah i fail.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 21, 2010)

Any more people need to help to see the brightside.


----------



## Dangy (Apr 21, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Any more people need to help to see the brightside.



Brian117 does.


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what he said.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 21, 2010)

Could you first explain your problem, or was that poem your problem, Great poem btw!


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 21, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Could you first explain your problem, or was that poem your problem, Great poem btw!



Sure, my problem is Dangy.

Thanks! I actually got that "poem" off this:


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 21, 2010)

This topic owns. Yeah, anyways... I found a huge bug on my wall, he is a spider. I named him Fred, he sleeps in my mouth.


----------



## Translucentbill (Apr 21, 2010)

Two really close friends from school went to sleep and burned to death in their cabin over spring break with no influence of alcohol, drugs, etc. No traces of what started the fire... ='[


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 21, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> This topic owns. Yeah, anyways... I found a huge bug on my wall, he is a spider. I named him Fred, he sleeps in my mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least you weren't in the cabin with them.


----------



## Translucentbill (Apr 21, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats really not a bright way to look at it =\


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 21, 2010)

Translucentbill said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is, because you weren't in the cabin you didn't die, I find that as a good thing.
If you want another brightside, now you have something new to explore, the mysterious death of your friends.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 21, 2010)

^
Because of him I have a new friend named Fred. Thanks Mr.Brightside.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 21, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> ^
> Because of him I have a new friend named Fred. Thanks Mr.Brightside.


No problem, I'm here to help.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 22, 2010)

Anymore people fail to see the bright side and need help.


----------



## Raika (Apr 22, 2010)

My teacher loves picking on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And my classmates always turn to look at me whenever that teacher talks to me, but they don't do that for other classmates. What the fuck is wrong with meeeeeeeeEEEEEeeeeEEEEeEEeEEEE!!?!?!?
...


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 22, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> My teacher loves picking on me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well your classmates must like you alot if they bother to turn to look at you.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone else?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 22, 2010)

I was at school today sitting at my desk. All of a sudden, a girl (I used to) like sat on my desk with her arse directly facing me.
The image is burned in my mind. Explain?


----------



## Antoni-YO! (Apr 22, 2010)

My leg is asleep....

left leg.


----------



## dudenator (Apr 23, 2010)

I just got punched in the eye.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 23, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> I was at school today sitting at my desk. All of a sudden, a girl (I used to) like sat on my desk with her arse directly facing me.
> The image is burned in my mind. Explain?
> 
> At least she didn't fart
> ...



At least you didn't get punched where it really hurts.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 23, 2010)

Anyone else?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 23, 2010)

Seriously no one?


----------



## Overman1977 (Apr 23, 2010)

My dog died, my pick-up got stolen, my wife cheated on me, I lost my job, my guitar is outta tune, and to top it all off, I have a hang-nail.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 23, 2010)

Overman1977 said:
			
		

> My dog died, my pick-up got stolen, my wife cheated on me, I lost my job, my guitar is outta tune, and to top it all off, I have a hang-nail.


Well. I don't know what a hang nail is but at least you still got your health.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 23, 2010)

Overman1977 said:
			
		

> My dog died, my pick-up got stolen, my wife cheated on me, I lost my job, my guitar is outta tune, and to top it all off, I have a hang-nail.


lol this sounds like a country song


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm hate people who try to help me, explain?


----------



## Overman1977 (Apr 23, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> Overman1977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahaha, that's what i was going for  :-P

But I really do have a hang-nail and it's pissing me off....lol


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 23, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> I'm hate people who try to help me, explain?


Well that just means your independent which I take as a good thing. and again, what's a hang nail.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 23, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 23, 2010)

My exams are looming and I feel unprepared. I am the complete bottom of the foodchain in my school.
Welcome to the world of white, middle class whining. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yeah, and DX isn't shipping my orbital laser cannon parts quick enough!


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 23, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> My exams are looming and I feel unprepared. I am the complete bottom of the foodchain in my school.
> Welcome to the world of white, middle class whining.


Well at least next time you'll study for your exams, and i think you've learned a valuable lesson of how not to procrastinate. Wow that's very hypocritical of me, I always procrastinate. And about the hangnail, just rip it off. The pain is only for a second and believe me it's worth it in the end.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 23, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What if it bleeds?!


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 23, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then he can get a bandage


----------



## Danny Tanner (Apr 23, 2010)

My wiener accidentally fell into electricity


----------



## Danny Tanner (Apr 23, 2010)

oops now accidentally lava


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 23, 2010)

At least you didn't fall into the lava.


----------



## Maplemage (Apr 26, 2010)

I got rickrolled.....


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 8, 2010)

one of my best friends is being a douche bag and thinks his superior to everyone because hes an atheist


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 8, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> I got rickrolled.....


thats kinda of pathetic you got rickrolled.... lol thats funny


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 8, 2010)

I love the song "Mr. Brightside".


----------



## Fudge (Oct 8, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I love the song "Mr. Brightside".


Me too. I love the band The Killers in general.


----------

